# How many goats for new herd?



## 1840farm (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm hoping that some of you veteran goat keepers can help me. We recently added two female Nigerian Dwarfs to our farm. The farm we purchased them from is really trying to "give" me a third goat based on her belief that I need at least three goats to really make our own herd. 

The two goats we have are very happy together and seem to have adjusted very well. I am hesitant to add another goat to our mix because I don't want to do anything to upset the balance that our two does have found since moving here about a month ago. 

I'm wondering if any of you have an opinion on this subject. Do I need three goats to make our own herd in order for our does to be happy? 

Thank you in advance for your help. I really appreciate it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

No you dont need a third goat.

you know the old saying: 2 is company 3 is a crowd? well it goes for goats too. 

the two goats are now happy and get along because they are buddies (they only have eachother) once you add a third a "pecking order" develops and sometimes you end up with a goat out in the rain because the meaner goats wont let it in the shelter. 

Not saying this will happen or always happens in a herd of 3 or more but its just to give you an idea of how a herd dynamic works.

I have small herd and my herd queen lets everyone know she is boss. In an effort to help some of my does on the lower end I put them in a separate pen. They werent happen to be away from the rest of their friends so tonight I let them back into the big pen. In no time they both wanted BACK in the smaller pen together. LOL so hopefully they will buddy up together.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Welcome from NJ :wave: 
I always tell buyers they have to have at least 2 goats. No reason to have to have 3.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

If you are happy with just two then no reason to add a third...as long as you got at least two


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Adding another will change your herd dynamics. If you're happy with what you have, don't change it. Besides you'll want room to keep those cute doeling kids next year.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with everyone.... 2 is a good number ...unless you want to expand and have more...it is up to you..... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Sounds to me like they just really want to get rid of this goat. Maybe there is something wrong with it?


----------



## sblueram6 (Nov 19, 2009)

only 2 goats what is wrong with you ......man i have 48 milk does and that is not enufffffffffffff.......... only 2 goots i never.................
hlala: hlala: :leap: :leap: 
altho some times i will :hair: :hair: but i love every mit. of it..


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Two is just fine. You don't need a third.
But beware...you may find your herd expanding as you fall in love with these adorable creatures!


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

two is good.. especially for your first goats... start small and work up... that way you don't get overwhelmed by hoof trimming etc....


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I'd have to agree with the others...two is just fine. :thumb:


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm pretty new but I just bought my second pair of doelings this summer, this gives me 5 altogether including the buck. What seems to be working for mine is that both sets of does came together and were twins. Each pair of sisters seems to always stick together, lay on top of each other, eat from the same pan, even pee at the same time lol. So it might be a good strategy when you introduce new girls to your herd to buy two together and sisters if possible. Then they always have a buddy and noone gets left out in the cold.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

Don't let anyone pressure you into taking a goat you don't really want. Not for any reason. Whether you are new or not. 

Now I would probably look the goat over and if there was nothing wrong with it I would take it, but I'm a crazy goat lady now so you can't go by what *I* would do, lol.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

xymenah said:


> Sounds to me like they just really want to get rid of this goat. Maybe there is something wrong with it?


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

jaycee said:


> I'm pretty new but I just bought my second pair of doelings this summer, this gives me 5 altogether including the buck. What seems to be working for mine is that both sets of does came together and were twins. Each pair of sisters seems to always stick together, lay on top of each other, eat from the same pan, even pee at the same time lol. So it might be a good strategy when you introduce new girls to your herd to buy two together and sisters if possible. Then they always have a buddy and noone gets left out in the cold.


Whenever I bring in new goats I try and bring in two from any farm. That helps for them to have a friend that they know and a buddy to hang with as they become part of the herd.

I think in this case it is best to wait until you want more then if and when you want more get two. :wink:


----------



## 1840farm (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you to everyone who answered my question. Your answers have gone a long way towards reassuring me in my decision to not add a third goat. I had a gut feeling that adding a third might throw off the balance that our two does have managed to create with themselves.

Thanks again. I'm glad to be a new member of the forum and know that I will find your wisdom to be very helpful as I become a goat keeper!


----------

